# 60cm post-contest re-scape



## George Farmer (28 May 2008)

I've submitted my ADA entry, so I figured I have a minor re-scape - just for fun!


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 May 2008)

Awesome mate, that blyxia has changed considerably hasn't it? I'm loving vallis nana, good choice!


----------



## Garuf (28 May 2008)

Very nice, can we have a full frontal view please?


----------



## George Farmer (28 May 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Awesome mate, that blyxia has changed considerably hasn't it? I'm loving vallis nana, good choice!



Thanks mate.

I hacked the Blyxa right back, and guess what?!  It turned orange again... lol



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Very nice, can we have a full frontal view please?


I'll see what I can do...


----------



## George Farmer (28 May 2008)

It will look 100% better once the Blyxa grows in to create an effective background.  

I'm pretty happy with it though, for a 30 minute re-scape.  And my photography is improving too, I think.

I'm off to the USA for 3 weeks this weekend so it will be interesting to see what state it's in after no maintenance.  Always a good excuse for a strip down if it's a disaster, and another PFK blog series...

Cheers.


----------



## ceg4048 (28 May 2008)

Man, I love the dynamic angles in that center  but I'm finding the Crinium(?) just a tad distracting. I guess it'll fill in as well. We need to get to the bottom of the Blyxa riddle...  

Cheers,


----------



## Garuf (28 May 2008)

I really like it!
One criticism is that something doesn't sit right, after looking and thinking I've figured that there's 2 points vying for you attention, the fern on the right and the wood mirroring its position on the left making your eyes flicker rather than focus on one point.


----------



## George Farmer (28 May 2008)

All good critique points, so well done for that, but wait until the Bylxa is mature and you'll understand my intentions, I hope.  Patience... 

Clive - you can deal with the Blyxa riddle, my friend.  Anymore info you want from me though, just ask.

Thanks.


----------



## Joecoral (28 May 2008)

photography definately improving George, you've definately mastered the new lens
one sexy looking 'scape (if thats possible?   )


----------



## George Farmer (28 May 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> photography definately improving George, you've definately mastered the new lens
> one sexy looking 'scape (if thats possible?   )



Thanks.  It's actually my original lens that I had repaired - Sigma 17-35mm f2.8.  Nice wide angle for tight spaces and landscapes...


----------



## Arana (28 May 2008)

you just couldn't leave it alone could you, you just had to have a fiddle  

Love it mate


----------



## TDI-line (28 May 2008)

Very tasty.


----------



## Ray (29 May 2008)

I like that, you definetely have your own style George.  Not quite nature aquarium, more a sort of post modern style on that if you like - more simplistic and abstract than the nature aquarium style, I think  :?:  :!: The ADA contest should be interesting this year with your postmodern scape, Graham who is more traditional Amano nature aquarium (equally lovely I must say) and Dan who I believe is influenced by the both of you but stopped putting up photo's soon enough for me to know what he is going to come up with.  Perhaps we should open a book on the rankings!  

P.Helfrei looks excellent with the new Tropica plant and the black Neons are still outstanding (and maybe bigger).  Which crypt is it, surely too big to be Wendtli green left over from you 4' tank?  I do agree with Garuf a little but the whole effect creates tension which makes you look away and then back again, and again, and again - quite pleasing.  I have patience to wait until you say its done...

And Clive, this Blyxia business is baffling, we need to get to the bottom of this!

Cheers,

Ray


----------



## George Farmer (29 May 2008)

Thanks, all!



			
				Ray said:
			
		

> I like that, you definetely have your own style George.  Not quite nature aquarium, more a sort of post modern style on that if you like - more simplistic and abstract than the nature aquarium style, I think  :?:  :!: The ADA contest should be interesting this year with your postmodern scape, Graham who is more traditional Amano nature aquarium (equally lovely I must say) and Dan who I believe is influenced by the both of you but stopped putting up photo's soon enough for me to know what he is going to come up with.  Perhaps we should open a book on the rankings!
> 
> P.Helfrei looks excellent with the new Tropica plant and the black Neons are still outstanding (and maybe bigger).  Which crypt is it, surely too big to be Wendtli green left over from you 4' tank?  I do agree with Garuf a little but the whole effect creates tension which makes you look away and then back again, and again, and again - quite pleasing.  I have patience to wait until you say its done...
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly, Ray.

Post-modern style - I like it!  And yes, C. wentii 'Green' from old... 

The black neons have grown, and they continue to pose nicely for the camera which is cool.  One thing I have noticed with the heavy flow is that they feed very well indeed, devouring anything I put in within seconds.  I guess they need to keep up their energy, although there are slow-flow areas if they need a rest.

I was tempted to add a splash of red with some more fish but actually think the subtle flash of reddy orange in the black neon's eye is ample.


----------



## Steve Smith (29 May 2008)

It's all very sexy.  One day I might end up with something that looks half as good!


----------



## zig (29 May 2008)

In three weeks time it should look great George, it has that definite potentially will look very good look right now, if you know what I mean.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 May 2008)

Another great tank George  congrats
If I ever get my 500l up and running I know who I have to call to get it scaped LOL


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jun 2008)




----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jun 2008)

Great photo George, tank looks awsome


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jun 2008)

love it   have you added the red plant or has it just grown so it is now visible?


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jun 2008)

Thanks!



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> love it   have you added the red plant or has it just grown so it is now visible?


I've added a few stems of R. rotundifolia from a friend's tank, just for fun!


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jun 2008)

Still with the 'brown' rendition LED lighting, but I selected tungsten white balance setting on my camera.  

There's very little pearling with the LED lighting but growth is noticeable after a week.  No algae.  I've halved dosing too.

I didn't like the red Rotala.  I think there's enough colour in the Flame tetras.

Note the massive black plastic filter inlet.  I broke my glass being a heavy-handed prat!  Interesting flow has noticeably improved indicating that the glass-type inlets are more restrictive.

This may be the last photo of this before I go overseas for a while.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jun 2008)

Tank looks great George, guess the LEDs are working nicely, would be good to get your opinion once you get the extra two of marine colour and report if they are equivalent to 4x24w T5.


----------



## Fred Dulley (22 Jun 2008)

Looking nice.
I didn't know you started with the LED lighting!
What specific one are you using?


----------



## George Farmer (22 Jun 2008)

Thanks, Fred.

I've only had the LED lighting for the last week or two.

I'm using 2x TMC Aquabeam 500 (12w each).  

Each has 5 LEDs spanning a narrow 490mm sealed unit.  I've removed my T5 tubes from my Arcadia luminare and replaced with the 2x LED units.

One is called "Full Spectrum".  3 LEDs are yellow and 2 are white.
The other is "Natural Daylight". 2 LEDs are white and 3 are yellow.

I prefer the white LEDs, so TMC are sending me 2x "Marine White".  All 5 LEDs are white.

I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Fred Dulley (22 Jun 2008)

Nice description there, thanks George. 
No doubt you'll be writing about these in PFK once you get a constructive conclusion about them?


----------



## George Farmer (22 Jun 2008)

That's right.

I'm actually away for a few months but the tank will still be running in my absence.  It'll be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jun 2008)

Your scape's just never look real, amazing as usual.

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jun 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Your scape's just never look real..


I take that as a compliment, I think.  Thanks, Sam.


----------

